# Be Like Water to Solve Your Problems



## The Vizier (Jul 10, 2010)

Female INFJ

I'm glad to see you are reading Osho and find him helpful.


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

ooh this was cool I'm going to share this with my family


----------



## Lacryma (Feb 13, 2011)

It makes me think of what's said about water in _Memoirs of a Geisha_. Water is indeed very special .


----------



## passionista (Aug 23, 2012)

Really enjoyed this blog entry!


----------

